

‘Franken-Products’ Abound at Taiwan Computer Show - bensummers
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/08/technology/business-computing/08compute.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss

======
boredguy8
So I can read this without registering if the referrer is Google, but not if
it's HN? I just don't get it.

~~~
bensummers
You've probably read too much NYT stuff today. Clear your cookies and try
again.

